# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  NASA Swarmathon Competition, National Aeronautics and Space Administration, Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

Organizer - National Aeronautics and Space Administration

youtube.com/@nasaswarmathon1359

facebook.com/Swarmathon

twitter.com/swarmathon

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA's "swarmies" robots would team up to explore alien worlds"

by Colin Jeffrey
August 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Swarmies work through field tests

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> The four-wheeled robots known as Swarmies have been in field testing at Kennedy to evaluate the potential of biologically inspired searching methods like those used by ants. The work could be used in future robotic explorers on Mars or other worlds.

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to NetLogo: A Platform for Swarm Modeling

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> An introduction to NetLogo which is a versatile tool for agent-based modeling that can be used to model swarm robots. Although the FIU Panther Swarm team that participated in NASA Swarmathon Competition 2016 used the Ubuntu-based ROS and Gazebo environments to simulate their controllers before testing on physical robotic platforms, NetLogo is thought to be a good beginner's tool to model multi-agent systems.
> 
> Presentation is made by Laura Reyes, Mechanical Engineering senior at FIU Miami. This presentation will be revised to develop a presentation for middle and high school students to introduce NetLogo as part of our outreach activities. 
> 
> NASA Swarmathon Competition 2016 is held at Kennedy Space Center (KSC), Florida, on April 20-21, 2016. 
> 
> Although the FIU Panther Swarm team had a total of 46 members, the following students represented the FIU team at the NASA Swarmathon Competition at KSC: 
> 
> Scott Jagolinzer
> ...

----------


## Airicist

FIU Panther Swarm Team Experience in NASA Swarmathon 2016

Published on Apr 12, 2016




> A brief description of FIU Panther Swarm team experience in NASA Swarmathon Competition preparations. In total, the FIU team had 46 students involved in this competition; 37 undergraduate and 9 graduate students.
> 
> This presentation is made by Scott Jagolinzer, MS student in Mechanical Engineering, who also helped in Robot Design and Advanced Robot Design courses as a TA, and coordinated our team effort. 
> 
> Dr. Sabri Tosunoglu
> Department of Mechanical and Materials Engineering
> Florida International University
> 10555 West Flagler Street
> Miami, Florida 33174

----------


## Airicist

SIPI Swarmathon video 2016

Published on Apr 27, 2016




> This is a video produced by the SIPI Swarmathon Team for the 2016 NASA Swarmathon held at Kennedy Space Center April 20-21.

----------


## Airicist

2016 Swarmathon Team Videos Highlights

Published on May 2, 2016




> This video shows clips from some of the 2016 NASA Swarmathon Teams.

----------


## Airicist

2016 Swarmathon with 2017 preview

Published on Nov 21, 2016

----------

